# Identification.



## Cmarsek (20 d ago)

I came across this wood at Rockler I. St. Louis and I have no idea what it is and rockler could t tell me. This was In Their scrap $6 a pound box. I didn’t know if anyone else has come across this kind of wood before. I was thinking it would be American Hornbeam but that’s all I have come close to…


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks just like the Black Palm that I have purchased at Rockler in the past except it's not black. Perhaps another species of Palm?


----------



## Cmarsek (20 d ago)

northwoodsman said:


> Looks just like the Black Palm that I have purchased at Rockler in the past except it's not black. Perhaps another species of Palm?


you’re right that does look like a species of palm. It’s very hard and dense, one of the reasons I got it. They had a whole Gaylord full of them with other misc scraps.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Not palm. Palm doesn't usually have growth rings. End grain looks a little like elm family but the side grain doesn't. There are a few other woods that have end grain like that but I cannot think of them at the moment. Side grain reminds me a little like lacewood but not the endgrain.


----------



## Cmarsek (20 d ago)

The end grain reminds me of Osage orange Argentine but the side grain throws me off.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Lati(White Wenge)





Lati | The Wood Database (Hardwood)







www.wood-database.com


----------



## Cmarsek (20 d ago)

Tony_S said:


> Lati(White Wenge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you tony. That looks like the winner. The funny part is, they sell that wood there at rockler but the people working at rockler didn’t know what it was.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Cmarsek said:


> Thank you tony. That looks like the winner. The funny part is, they sell that wood there at rockler but the people working at rockler didn’t know what it was.


That doesn't surprise me a bit. I ordered some quarter-sawn white oak veneer for a project and got curly instead, and got gaff about being particular about the product. I politely  commented that the people sorting the product should know the difference.


----------

